# Printer/cutter combo options



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello another newbie
Can someone tell me what options are there for a printer and cutter combonation. I have manily seen the roland versacamm here, is there other options? I want to at this make full color vinyl print to t-shirt. We have a wholesale business in a newer market we want to make t-shirts for this market. but price, and quality is concern as we will wholesale to retailers and they must be able to profit also. I like the ease of the versacamm combo, are there better alternatives? Thanks


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello,

Here are a few more:



The forthcoming Mimaki model CJV30. (Click the link and scroll to the very bottom to see the unit.)



The Summa DC4
 


The Summa DC4sx

(The Summas utilize thermal printing technology compared to the Roland VersaCAMM.)

These types of machines range from $12,000 - $30,000.


----------



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are a few more:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. These are the only models? must be a new technology.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

bargaincrusader said:


> Thanks for the info. These are the only models? must be a new technology.


Yes that I know of unless you have searched more and found others. If so, post the details.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Bargin,

What part of the Country are you located? The only two I heard of were the Roland and the Mimaki that offered print/cut.


----------



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok if these are the only options is there a seperate printer, and cutter that can do what these can do but cost a lot less? And ease of use in the same boat besides needing to move the vinyl from printer to cutter. Seems I should be able to find a comparable printer 24 inch range, and comparable cutters and pay I am thinking a third the cost of the one unit? Am I onto something? Anyone have ideas? Anyone have suggestions as I am looking at printing on black (sometimes white) t-shirts, print runs of maybe 25-50 at a time. Print as needed. Maybe some other things may happen as I go but this is the sole current purpose. So I think $12,000 may be too much for this startup idea. I have read many forums but little confused about what can use for printing on vinyl, and black t-shirts. At this time I am not worried about heat transfer as I am reading there are many cheap models for that. Also using the printer, vinyl method approx. what would be the cost for materials for a 2 sided shirt. Front just a word full color, back picture full color.


----------



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

stix said:


> Bargin,
> 
> What part of the Country are you located? The only two I heard of were the Roland and the Mimaki that offered print/cut.


Madison,Wisconsin


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

bargaincrusader said:


> Ok if these are the only options is there a seperate printer, and cutter that can do what these can do but cost a lot less? And ease of use in the same boat besides needing to move the vinyl from printer to cutter. Seems I should be able to find a comparable printer 24 inch range, and comparable cutters and pay I am thinking a third the cost of the one unit? Am I onto something? Anyone have ideas? Anyone have suggestions as I am looking at printing on black (sometimes white) t-shirts, print runs of maybe 25-50 at a time. Print as needed. Maybe some other things may happen as I go but this is the sole current purpose. So I think $12,000 may be too much for this startup idea. I have read many forums but little confused about what can use for printing on vinyl, and black t-shirts. At this time I am not worried about heat transfer as I am reading there are many cheap models for that. Also using the printer, vinyl method approx. what would be the cost for materials for a 2 sided shirt. Front just a word full color, back picture full color.


Yes, you can purchase a cutter and printer to use together for less than $10,000. Many people are doing this vs. using an all-in-one.

With doing that, you will be loading the material after printing into the cutter vs. having it all done in one machine.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The only thing to be careful with when purchasing separate units is that you need to evaluate the printer and ink type. To stay in the under 10K range you will not be able to get a solvent based printer, therefore IMO some vibrancy and durability will be sacrificed. 

I honestly think that the 10K range for either an integrated option or a separate printer and cutter is the starting point.

Cost can vary for each material and technology, but for solvent compatible films the completed cost can range from 2-4 cents per square inch, depending on the film selected and the ink coverage.


----------



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> The only thing to be careful with when purchasing separate units is that you need to evaluate the printer and ink type. To stay in the under 10K range you will not be able to get a solvent based printer, therefore IMO some vibrancy and durability will be sacrificed.
> 
> I honestly think that the 10K range for either an integrated option or a separate printer and cutter is the starting point.
> 
> Cost can vary for each material and technology, but for solvent compatible films the completed cost can range from 2-4 cents per square inch, depending on the film selected and the ink coverage.


 Thank you for your reply


----------



## etomp10291 (Apr 12, 2009)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Yes, you can purchase a cutter and printer to use together for less than $10,000. Many people are doing this vs. using an all-in-one.
> 
> With doing that, you will be loading the material after printing into the cutter vs. having it all done in one machine.


hello,

Looking for affordable option myself. Might anyone have a suggestion for a good affordable printer and cutter for a startup? Maybe something your using now that does the trick.

Appreciate it

Thanks!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Check with Beacon graphics, they seem to have an Epson printer + a roland gx 24 combo that might be suitable to your needs.


----------

